# Vietnamese: Thằng Tony con Út vì bị bệnh nên mẹ con thức đó chứ không mẹ cũng ngủ rồi



## c200kompresur

Hi guys,

I need help to translate below Vietnamese word to English. I have try Google translate but it doesn't help much.
I hope that someone could help me out.

vi uyen hay tu ai va mac cam gia dinh ngheo va don chiec nen uyen de trog long kg tiec lo cho ai biet dau ban.

Thang tony con ut vi bi benh nen me con thuc do chu kg thi me cung ngu roi


----------



## hoan965

1/ vi uyen hay tu ai va mac cam gia dinh ngheo va don chiec nen uyen [de trog long kg tiec lo cho ai biet dau ban.] 
I think this Vietnamese sentence should be corrected: .................. de trong long, khong tiet lo cho ai biet dau ban. 
--> Because Uyen is very touchy about her small and poor family, she doesn't want to confide it to anybody else, you know.  
2/ Thang tony con ut vi bi benh nen me con thuc do chu kg thi me cung ngu roi.
--> Because the youngest son Tony was sick, Mom sat up late. If it hadn't been for that, she already went to bed .


----------



## hoancan89

c200kompresur said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need help to translate below Vietnamese word to English. I have try Google translate but it doesn't help much.
> I hope that someone could help me out.
> 
> vi uyen hay tu ai va mac cam gia dinh ngheo va don chiec nen uyen de trog long kg tiec lo cho ai biet dau ban.
> 
> Thang tony con ut vi bi benh nen me con thuc do chu kg thi me cung ngu roi



You should type exactly in Vietnamese with the tones . It should be " Vì Uyên hay tự ái và mặc cảm vì gia đình nghèo và đơn chiếc nên Uyên để trong lòng không tiết lộ cho ai biết đâu bạn" " Thằng Tony ( i am sure this name is not Vietnamese name ) -con Út vì bị bệnh nên mẹ con thức đó chứ không mẹ cũng ngủ rồi "
it can be translated like this : " Because of Uyên' pride and complex for being poor and lonely, Uyên keeps it on her mind and never tells that to anyone"
"   because Tony- the youngest son was ill , so Your mother is still staying late. If not, your mother also had gone to sleep , already"
Noah Nguyen - Vietnamese tutor


----------



## hoan965

> Originally Posted by *Noah Nguyen - Vietnamese tutor*
> 1/ " Because of Uyên' pride and complex for being poor and lonely, Uyên keeps it on her mind and never tells that to anyone"
> 2/ "   because Tony- the youngest son was ill , so Your mother is still  staying late. If not, your mother also had gone to sleep , already"


" Vì Uyên hay tự ái và mặc cảm vì gia đình nghèo và đơn chiếc..." can't be translated into "Uyên' pride and complex for being poor and lonely.."
- Is 'mặc cảm' means pride ? - No, pride means tự hào. 
- Is 'đơn chiếc' means complex? - No, đơn chiếc = gia đình đơn chiếc, gia đình qúa ít người . complex (n) means sự phức hợp; tình trạng lo âu không bình thường ( tinh thần) 
I don't think the words in red are exact, Vietnamese tutor.


----------



## hoancan89

hoan965 said:


> " Vì Uyên hay tự ái và mặc cảm vì gia đình nghèo và đơn chiếc..." can't be translated into "Uyên' pride and complex for being poor and lonely.."
> - Is 'mặc cảm' means pride ? - No, pride means tự hào.
> - Is 'đơn chiếc' means complex? - No, đơn chiếc = gia đình đơn chiếc, gia đình qúa ít người . complex (n) means sự phức hợp; tình trạng lo âu không bình thường ( tinh thần)
> I don't think the words in red are exact, Vietnamese tutor.



OH, you misunderstood !this pride means " tự ái" : pride in the meaning " your feelings of your own worth and respect for yourself " (She has too much pride to accept any help- Cambridge Advance learner dictionary ) , touchy is not really good translation,touchy is easily offended or upset but in this sentence it doesn't have bad meaning like that. 
and complex means " mặc cảm" : particular  anxiety  or unconscious fear which a person has, especially as a result of an unpleasant experience that they have had in the past or because they have a low opinion of their own worth, and which influences their behaviour
And i have to admit that i just translated immediately after reading the post and it's hard for us to translate exactly from English into Vietnamese. But i think it could be understandable.
Anyway , thanks for your comment


----------



## c200kompresur

dear guys, thank you very much for your help.

actually the message that i received is without tone.

i try to put the tone in but it sound different in google translate.

i really appreciate the help.


----------



## c200kompresur

Hi guys need help again.
I have try google translate, but the message came up very odd. 

*Uyen cho Me di kham benh roi dang uog thuoc do Heo ben nay mua nag hoai nen cho troi lam.**

Me so Uyen la Me lam Uyen kho chiu lam Heo

Heo chua ngu ha hay dang Viec Heo co hoc Tieng Viec kg sao biet nhieu vay.

Kg phien dau co Heo nt hoi tham Me cung vui mung lam vi Me va Heo chua gap bao gio Me con minh chi nt qua dt kg Me cung mung Heo co vui kg hay Me lam phien Heo.

Heo viet chu sms la sao Me kg hieu nt lai di*


----------



## hoan965

Can you use punctuation and the Vietnamese accent ? Without accents and punctuation, your sentences will be difficult to understand? 
For examples: " Uyên cho Mẹ đi khám bệnh rồi, đang uống thuốc đó. Heo bên này mưa nắng hoài nên chở trời lắm."
Please don't use contraction like "nt".


----------



## c200kompresur

hi hoan965,

Thank you for your help.

Actually the message i received is without punctuation.

so i'm having hard time to used google translate to translate the message and moreover i really don't how to read Vietnamese.

Really hope you can try your best to help, and i really appreciate it.

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## hoan965

Without accents and punctuation, I will try to guess the meaning. However, I'm not sure.
*Uyen cho Me di kham benh roi dang uog thuoc do Heo ben nay mua nag hoai nen cho troi lam.*+ Uyen took Mom to hospital and Mom's taken some medicines already, Heo.    
There is often a change in the weather here, so she is unhealthy and often gets sick.  
*Me so Uyen la Me lam Uyen kho chiu lam Heo*
+ Mom is afraid she may make Uyen upset, Heo. 
*Heo chua ngu ha hay dang Viec Heo co hoc Tieng Viec kg sao biet nhieu vay.
*Are you going to bed or doing something? How do you know much Vietnamese, Heo? You have studied it, haven't you? 
*Kg phien dau co  Heo nt hoi tham Me cung vui mung lam vi Me va Heo chua gap bao gio Me  con minh chi nt qua dt kg Me cung mung Heo co vui kg hay Me lam phien  Heo.
*Never mind, Mom is really happy when you send her some regard because she hasn't met you yet. Mom and I only talk to you on the phone so Mom wonders whether she makes you cheerful or annoyed.    *
Heo viet chu sms la sao Me kg hieu nt lai di* 
You Heo wrote SMS words so Mom can't understand. Please say agian, Heo.  

I try my best and hope that it may be helful for you. 

With best wishes.


----------



## c200kompresur

dear hoan965,

Thank you very much it help a lot and really appreciate it for your kindness help.

i did bought some book to learn vietnamese, but i have hard time to understand.

you are right with punctuation it very hard to translate.

i'm very great full for your help.

Thank you.


----------



## c200kompresur

dear hoan965,

so sorry, i send you and email which seek your kind assistance to translate this message and in the message there is a second part which is not in my post.

i know i have ask quite a lot of help from you, but i really hope you can help me.

as the second part of the message there is some important message that my mother in law want to tell me, about my future bride.

hope you can help me.

thank you for your kindness.

Regards,

i really hope you can help me out.


----------



## tham_son

It's nice to read this topic


----------



## t0iusq

hoan965 said:


> Without accents and punctuation, I will try to guess the meaning. However, I'm not sure.
> *Uyen cho Me di kham benh roi dang uog thuoc do Heo ben nay mua nag hoai nen cho troi lam.*+ Uyen took Mom to hospital and Mom's taken some medicines already, Heo.
> There is often a change in the weather here, so she is unhealthy and often gets sick.
> *Me so Uyen la Me lam Uyen kho chiu lam Heo*
> + Mom is afraid she may make Uyen upset, Heo.
> *Heo chua ngu ha hay dang Viec Heo co hoc Tieng Viec kg sao biet nhieu vay.
> *Are you going to bed or doing something? How do you know much Vietnamese, Heo? You have studied it, haven't you?
> *Kg phien dau co  Heo nt hoi tham Me cung vui mung lam vi Me va Heo chua gap bao gio Me  con minh chi nt qua dt kg Me cung mung Heo co vui kg hay Me lam phien  Heo.
> *Never mind, Mom is really happy when you send her some regard because she hasn't met you yet. Mom and I only talk to you on the phone so Mom wonders whether she makes you cheerful or annoyed.    *
> Heo viet chu sms la sao Me kg hieu nt lai di*
> You Heo wrote SMS words so Mom can't understand. Please say agian, Heo.
> 
> I try my best and hope that it may be helful for you.
> 
> With best wishes.


Thank you very much


----------

